# ATI Radeon Mobility 7500

## LinuxTechnologies

Is there anyone out there with the above graphics card that can get a higher framerate? I've read of people getting 2000+ FPS with this card, but aren't sure what I'm missing.

I'm using the 2.6.0 kernel with the following compiled in:

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

[*] ATI Radeon

```

```

$ lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

```

```

$ glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

```

$ glxgears

2716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 543.200 FPS

2775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 555.000 FPS

2773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 554.600 FPS

2773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 554.600 FPS

2774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 554.800 FPS

```

Thanks in anticipation.

Greg

-- 

Greg Bolshaw LPIC

Consultant

Linux Technologies

http://www.linuxtechnologies.co.uk

----------

## khel

I cannot make direct rendering work with 2.6 kernel at all!!! So I'd say that you are a lucky one  :Smile:  Can you share your experience on how did you make it happen? What drivers did you use etc. 

I'd be really grateful  :Smile: 

khel

----------

## MasterX

I have ATI Radeon 7500.

I am also using the 2.6 kernel. The only difference is that I have compiled the ATI Radeon as a module.

I do have direct rendering, as you do and I get about 6000 frames.If I increase the image to fit in the screen (the resolution is 1024x768) then I have about 3000 frames.

I am using xfree 4.3.99.16.

Besides xfree, all the other are the same.

----------

## primero.gentoo

I have ATI radeon 7000 (m6) with 32Mb DDR on Xfree 4.3.0 and Kernel 2.6 on a 256Mb pentium3 1Ghz Laptop.

glxinfo say Direct rendering is ok.

But My FPS is around 250 fps ....

It is right to use Kernel Module for Radeon card? 

with the 2.4 i used to emerge xfree-drm with radeon flag but with 2.6 this is not working anymore.

what about Gatos drivers? Are out there some patches?

Bye

Primero

----------

## LinuxTechnologies

I have now upgraded to XFree 4.3.99.16, and have also compiled the "radeon" as a module. I have noticed a slight increase in performance, but nothing near 6000fps!

```

$ glxgears

3387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 677.400 FPS

3440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 688.000 FPS

3444 frames in 5.0 seconds = 688.800 FPS

3432 frames in 5.0 seconds = 686.400 FPS

3432 frames in 5.0 seconds = 686.400 FPS

```

MasterX, could you post your XF86Config?

Thanks

Greg

----------

## cato`

```

$ glxgears

4153 frames in 5.0 seconds = 830.600 FPS

4154 frames in 5.0 seconds = 830.800 FPS

4155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 831.000 FPS

4155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 831.000 FPS

```

```

$ uname -a

Linux laptop 2.6.0 #2 Tue Dec 30 15:59:49 CET 2003 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Using xfree-4.3.0-r3. You can get my XF86config HERE

I know people with better CPU's are getting higher scores, but 6000fps where did you get that from?!

----------

## gwlinden

I have an ATI Radeon M7 LW DDR SGRAM 32 MB in an 2.0 GHz P4 laptop (Asus L3800S) running 2.6.0-mm1, with kernel DRI compiled in, and XFree 4.3.0-r3.

I get about 819 fps (normal window size, 1400x1050 desktop size).

BTW: I really need the mm patch to get the framebuffer working. The vanilla 2.5.x and 2.6.0 result in a highly distorted screen when it switches from 80x25 to high-res console at boot. Anybody had the same problem?

----------

## MasterX

 *LinuxTechnologies wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MasterX, could you post your XF86Config?
> 
> Greg

 

Here it is

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen     0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "unix/:-1"  

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

#   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option "XkbLayout" "us,el"

#   Option "Xkboptions"  "grp:alt_shift_toggle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "PHILIPS 107T4"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"         "4"      # <i>

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"    "yes"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"   "yes"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "DDCMode"    "yes"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen       0

   EndSection

 

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth    24 

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24 

      Modes "1024x768" "640x480/60Hz"   

      Virtual 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

 

Section "ServerFlags"

 

EndSection 

```

Oh, do you have agpfastwrite enabled? What is the agpmode equal to ?

Hope it helps

----------

## LinuxTechnologies

Hi

I've just made some changes to my XF86Config, it now includes the following:

```

    Load "dbe"

    Load "glx"

    Load "dri"

    Identifier "Radeon"

    Driver "radeon"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "yes"

    Option "DDCMode" "yes"

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

However, I still get about the same performance:

```

$ glxgears

2843 frames in 5.0 seconds = 568.600 FPS

3436 frames in 5.0 seconds = 687.200 FPS

3432 frames in 5.0 seconds = 686.400 FPS

3442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 688.400 FPS

3435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 687.000 FPS

```

I have also checked that agpgart is running in 4x mode:

```

$ dmesg|grep agpgart

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

One question though, why do I see "Putting AGP ... into 4x mode" twice? Is it because it's has TV-out capability?

I will be extremely happy if someone could help me on this one. All I ask for is >1000fps  :Smile: 

Thanks

Greg

----------

## LinuxTechnologies

OK, problem solved. I added the following line to my XF86Config, and all of a sudden it started working. I now get 1300fps. Strange that it should make a difference seeming as I only have a single graphics card.

```

BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

Thanks to everyone that helped with this thread.

Greg

----------

## cato`

 *LinuxTechnologies wrote:*   

> OK, problem solved. I added the following line to my XF86Config, and all of a sudden it started working. I now get 1300fps. Strange that it should make a difference seeming as I only have a single graphics card.
> 
> ```
> 
> BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
> ...

 

Nice  :Smile:  Boosted my gps too   :Smile:   Thanks!

----------

## khel

 *LinuxTechnologies wrote:*   

> OK, problem solved. I added the following line to my XF86Config, and all of a sudden it started working. I now get 1300fps. Strange that it should make a difference seeming as I only have a single graphics card.
> 
> ```
> 
> BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
> ...

 

Hi LinuxTechnologies! Can you also post your XF86Config?

Thanks

khel

----------

## job2600

What section did you add the BusID line to? Device?

----------

## cato`

 *job2600 wrote:*   

> What section did you add the BusID line to? Device?

 

Read the posts above with example configs..... it's in he "Device" section.

----------

## GJSchaller

I've got a Radeon 7500 as well (Sony GRX500P), and have it working (I can bring up KDE and see it fine)... but the resolution on my monitor (both Laptop and attached analog flatscreen) won't play nice.  I have tried setting it for 1600 x 1200, 800x600, and even 640 x 480, but it keeps wanting to go with a lower resolution on the screen and a Virtual desktop at the specified size instead, even though I specify I don't want one.

Any idea how to correct this?  I'm running the latest non-beta emerges from Genoo, on gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1, with DRI and Radeon compiled into the Kernel.

----------

